

Show HN: Liquid Guilloché - binarymax
http://max.io/articles/liquid-guilloche/

======
FrankenPC
"A RIVER" looks like oscilloscope output. Maybe something from a more advanced
digital scope with high speed differential signalling pattern analysis.

------
sago
A fun project, but I wonder what the logic of doing this with spots was.
Geometric lathes form continuous lines, afaik. I think it detracts quite
strongly from the structure.

~~~
binarymax
Thats a really good question. I did it with pixels because increasing the step
count gives perfectly smooth curves for the static image. I never tried lines
as I just jumped from static to animated, and reduced the step for
performance.

I also played around with colors but couldn't settle on anything good in the
short time I spent on it, but there is also plenty of opportunity for beauty
there.

